# 1988 Cadillac Fleetwood whole custom Interior 4 sale!



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

1988 Cadillac Fleetwood custom whole Interior. All of this Custom Interior is Navy-blue color Vinly with White vinly. All of the carpet is Navy-blue color too.
Here's a list of all the Interior
2-rear panels -vinly
1-rear deck -carpet
1-White and Navy-blue color striped headliner-Vinly
1-Dash cover-vinly
2-front door panels Vinly + carpet
2-rear door panels vinly + carpet
2x front button tuck power seats -vinly with chrome trip
1-rear button tuck seat -Vinly

The front is missing only 3-button caps. 
There are No rips or tears any were on this Interior.
This Interior could used a lil cleaning. 

the 1st one with $500 $cash$ takes it home :ninja:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

bump :drama:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

still have it


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

now on the bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/290930185703?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

$SALE$ Peding :rimshot:


----------

